# Clausing 5914 Rebuild



## tyler machine (Oct 23, 2020)

After looking several years for a lathe to rebuild I was able to find this one on Craigslist a few months back.
From the best I can tell, there is no major damage to any of the way surfaces.
Also, it looks like oil was rarely used to lubricate the thing.











I decided to start with the tail stock,


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks good! Areas that typically need attention:
Reeves drive system (bushings, belts, hydraulics, etc), if you intend to keep it.
QCGB bearings.
Back gear hub bearing.
Motor bearings.
See my article on VFD conversion for some potential ideas.








						Clausing 5914 VFD
					

I did this a while back, but figured I'd post the info for others that might be interested.  This setup completely replaces the original Reeves drive and countershaft arrangement. The motor is the original Doerr 2HP 3PH unit. I am using the stock cogged belt size/length, but have fitted the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 23, 2020)

On my watch list! Thanks.  That looks like it will be a really nice machine.


----------



## main_cogg (Oct 23, 2020)

I'll be following along, I've had the same lathe for about 25 years now.  It's never given me in trouble, but I'm sure one of these days I'll have to dig into it.


----------



## eeler1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Dang!  The 6 jaw chuck made me jealous.  Even before seeing the collet closer.  If it has a steady rest, box it and send it to me since you got more than you deserved.  Very nice, congratulations.  Tailstock looking good.


----------



## WEL0058 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hah that was my first thought looking at the photos. 

Shame to see that much rust.  Hope you got a good deal on this lathe.   Look like a little work and you would have a great machine.  Keep us posted...

Bob G.


----------



## Tenpounder (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice machine! Machpete helped me a ton. As did the rest of the HM members. I'm following eagerly to see this unfold.


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yep, that’s a great looking lathe with a super nice 6-jaw chuck. Great find.


----------



## tyler machine (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, here goes the carriage.









I threw all the smaller stuff in the ultrasonic




On the cross slide swivel, It looks like the casting had some non clean-up in the t-slot area.
I'm going to try and re-machine it to clean up the ragged bits.





I decided to replace the ball oilers with a different type 
Like this




Here's the first couple








Here's all the smaller stuff cleaned up




More to come.
Thanks for following.


----------



## WEL0058 (Nov 23, 2020)

It is really great to see the evolution of the Clausing Lathe from the 100 up to 5914 series.   Great to see the refinement in the 20 years of this lathe design.   You are doing a great job.   Are you planning to paint the lathe?   The ultrasonic looks like another handy thing to have.


----------



## cam (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice, I have a couple of these I use almost every day for cue work.  I'm about to start re-doing the bearings in the reeves and the clutch brake drive and the motor.


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 7, 2021)

Do you have a link to the ball oilers you used?  I'm starting on my 6913 and was almost ready to order a batch of oilers, but like the kind you picked.  Thanks!

Bart


----------



## WEL0058 (Jan 10, 2021)

Question

Wondering if any of the 5900 carriage/apron components would fit/mount the Clausing 100/4800 series lathes?


----------

